# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  is this jake?

## Tamzi

I advise you save this then zoom in as its hard to see. It also looks like Danny on the left. I could be totally and blind and its neither of them but.....

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I advise you save this then zoom in as its hard to see. It also looks like Danny on the left. I could be totally and blind and its neither of them but.....


It Does Actually Look Like Him,But It Is Hard To See!!!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah i think it is

----------


## di marco

dont know, i couldnt tell, when i zoomed in it went all blurry

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think it lks like jake

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ok i am officially dumb!lol - i thought u meant ur banna! oh dear......lol

----------


## true.moon

it was a bit blurry when i zoomed in but i did look like him

----------


## true.moon

lol the banner lol  :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

I can see Alfie behind the bush but I can't tell who's sitting down outside the vic.

----------


## squarelady

Yer, I think it's Jake in his grey T-shirt. Is there someone sitting next to him?

----------


## true.moon

yeas we think it might be danny

----------


## true.moon

and alfie by the vic

----------


## squarelady

> yeas we think it might be danny


It can't be Danny if the picture is from today's webcam. Danny's final scenes are on screen in three weeks time so he would have finished filming three-five weeks ago.

----------


## true.moon

o well he has black hair, could be dennis?? mabye

----------


## squarelady

I thought they were wearing a black top!

----------


## BlackKat

I think the pics from a while ago.

----------


## Tamzi

The pictures are for next week (tuesday)
xxx

----------


## true.moon

we nedd to keep our eyes peeled then

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah

----------

